# bike race on Rt9



## blueleader (Jan 31, 2007)

have any of you been behind a trailer truck or slow moving car (10-15 MPH under speed limit) on RT9?? the truck is bad news, but the car---why don't they pull over and let somebody pass? the break down lane is large enough.

i was traveling up RT9 from Northhampton.

now picture 30-40 bicycles taking up the whole lane! 25MPH max. slower uphill. from Goshen to Windsor. there were state ploice and town police
involved. *my question is why does the police allow the riders to take up the **entire lane keeping cars from passing??* this was not a "closed course" and the riders should have let the autos pass.

in the early 80's i was the "road marshal" for the womens Olympic qualifier
bicycle road race----not counting the start---but as soon as possible after,
the riders were to give the autos the ability to pass. this was not the Tour de France.

i know that in the grand scheme of things it was not a big deal, but it still
irked me. i saw irate motorist pass the "Peloton" and force other oncoming
cars into the break down lane. others passed on curves (solid yellow line)
it was "an accident waiting to happed". i spent the time mentally reviewing
the number days until i retire and waited until the Windsor Jambs uphill double
lane to pass the inconsiderate bunch.

well i said it all and now i feel better.


----------

